# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Fotos nas categorias respectivas

## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos

Agradecia que os membros ao fazerem o "Upload" das suas fotos para a nossa galeria, prestassem especial atenção á categoria onde colocam essas fotos.

Por exemplo:

Fotos de peixes (Categoria - Fotos de peixes)
Fotos de Skimmers (Categoria - Fotos de equipamentos)
Fotos de Invertebrados (Categoria - Fotos de Invertebrados)

Sempre que uma foto fica colocada numa categoria errada, essa foto irá ser recolocada no local próprio, alterando o link da sua vizualização aparecendo um erro no link de inserção da foto. Por isso não se precipitem e coloquem as fotos nas categorias correctas.

Obrigado

----------

